# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Pole Taiga Fatbike

## Läskimasa

Jatketaanko tähän säikeeseen paljon jutustelua Fat bike eli läskiä haussa -topikissa aikaansaaneen Polen Taiga-läskiä koskevat keskustelut.
https://www.polebicycles.com/bicycle...country/taiga/

Mielenkiintoinen malli, geometria ihmetyttää vähän itteenikin, lähinnä pitkän takahaarukan vuoksi. Muuten tuntuu hyvinkin järkevältä. 
Myyntimallien kuvat ja todelliset geomitat olisi mukava saada näkyviin.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Joo, geometria ihmetyttää, lähinnä 77 asteen satulaputken kulman vuoksi. Tai siis, miten se voi toimia jos istuu käytännössä satulan yläpuolella? Haluisin kyl testata!

----------


## Jukahia

> Joo, geometria ihmetyttää, lähinnä 77 asteen satulaputken kulman vuoksi. Tai siis, miten se voi toimia jos *istuu käytännössä satulan yläpuolella?* Haluisin kyl testata!



hymiö tähän; tainnu kuulakärkikynällä olla vahvat glökit... Itse istun aina pyörästä riippumatta satulan yläpuolella, joten mitä tällä tarkoitat...?

----------


## Hippo

Mää näistä mitää tajua... mutta ollakseen erikoinen vaikka sitten kulmiensa puolesta verrokkiensa joukossa, on se kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi hyvin samanoloinen kuin esim. tuo http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/img/bikes/xl/tarn-20.jpg

----------


## Jukis

> hymiö tähän; tainnu kuulakärkikynällä olla vahvat glökit... Itse istun aina pyörästä riippumatta satulan yläpuolella, joten mitä tällä tarkoitat...?



Oisko tarkoittanut että istuu kampien yläpuolella.. Hyvällehän tuo näyttää mutta itseäkin ihmetyttää pitkät chainstayt ja satulaputken kulma mutta onpa omassa enskassakin pitkät stayt ja on todella helppo ajaa alamäkeen. Rungon pituus ja loiva etukulma on muuten sellaisia juttuja joita olenkin odottanut läskipyörään kun ajan sen verran alamäkiä että 69 asteisella keulalla hirvittää ryskää kiviä päin.

----------


## Kemizti

Voin ihan kokemuksesta kertoa, että hetken tuo satulan paikka tuntui oudolta, mutta kun sai kilsoja alle, niin nyt se tuntuu hyvältä ja loogiselta.. Pyörän kyky kiivetä on yllättänyt tällaisen laiskan läski(n)kuskin ja pitkä akseliväli yhdistettynä kulmiin antaa kovaa luottoa alamäkeen hurjastelussa.. 

Kuvia Polesta erilaisissa setupeissa löytyy mun instaprofiilista; https://www.instagram.com/kemizti/

----------


## Kiituri

> Joo, geometria ihmetyttää, lähinnä 77 asteen satulaputken kulman vuoksi. Tai siis, miten se voi toimia jos istuu käytännössä satulan yläpuolella? Haluisin kyl testata!



Satulaputken kulma vaikuttaa vain siihen kuinka paljon asento muuttu hissitolpan kanssa. Satula kuitenkin säädetään eteen-taakse suunnassa kuskin jalan mukaan suhteessa keskiöön.
Jos ei ole hissitolppaa on aivan sama mitäkautta ja millaisilla mutkilla satulaputki nousee ja pitkälti myös sen kulma. vain se vaikuttaa saako satulan säädettyä kohdalleen.

----------


## Kemizti

Kiituri vissiin missannu keskustelun juurikin tuosta aiheesta, sitä käytiin pari sivua tuolla "fatbike tech-talk" topikissa.. Kyllä sillä satulaputken kulmalla on merkitystä ajettavuuteen ja se suoraan keskiön suhteen säätäminen ei aina vaan päde..  :Vink: 

Koeajolle, millätahansa Polella..

----------


## brilleaux

> Satulaputken kulma vaikuttaa vain siihen kuinka paljon asento muuttu hissitolpan kanssa. Satula kuitenkin säädetään eteen-taakse suunnassa kuskin jalan mukaan suhteessa keskiöön.
> Jos ei ole hissitolppaa on aivan sama mitäkautta ja millaisilla mutkilla satulaputki nousee ja pitkälti myös sen kulma. vain se vaikuttaa saako satulan säädettyä kohdalleen.



Niin mikä on satulan "oikea" kohta? Tech talkissa tuosta on paljonkin löpinää.
Satulaputken kulma vaikuttaa kaiketi myös siihen, mihin kohdalle kuski asemoituu ohjaamossa. Josta seuraa myös painojakauman muutos?
Ja muutakin.
Eri asia istua taka-akselin kuin lähes keskiön päällä?

----------


## brilleaux

> Voin ihan kokemuksesta kertoa, että hetken tuo satulan paikka tuntui oudolta, mutta kun sai kilsoja alle, niin nyt se tuntuu hyvältä ja loogiselta..



Musta se ei tuntunut yhtään oudolta edes pikaisella istumisella. Enemmän oudoksutti suora ohjaustaNko. :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

> Musta se ei tuntunut yhtään oudolta edes pikaisella istumisella. Enemmän oudoksutti suora ohjaustaNko.



Sitäkään ole enää..  :Vink:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Mikä toi satulan etutakasuuntainen paikka Polessa on?  Verrattuna vaikka klassiseen "pystysuoralinja poljinakselin ja polvilumpion kautta kampi edessä" ohjeeseen?

----------


## Kemizti

> Mikä toi satulan etutakasuuntainen paikka Polessa on?  Verrattuna vaikka klassiseen "pystysuoralinja poljinakselin ja polvilumpion kautta kampi edessä" ohjeeseen?



Edempänä.. Siinä istutaan enemmän pyörän "sisässä"

----------


## Läskimasa

Onkohan tuo keulakulma 66° ilmoitettu minkälaisella sagilla? Ei näytä erityisen loivalta edes ilman kuormaa. Stemmin pituus ilmoitettu 40 mm, kuvassa ainakin pidempi, ei oo kyllä renkaatkaan samat mitä spekseissä:

Vertailuun vaikka Blackborow SUS GX1 (20" L-koko):

Minkäskokoiset kumit tollasen runkoon mahtuu? 4.8" nyt ainakin, mut jääkö pelivaraa niin et vois kuvitella 5.05" sopivan myös?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Oisko tarkoittanut että istuu kampien yläpuolella.. Hyvällehän tuo näyttää mutta itseäkin ihmetyttää pitkät chainstayt ja satulaputken kulma mutta onpa omassa enskassakin pitkät stayt ja on todella helppo ajaa alamäkeen. Rungon pituus ja loiva etukulma on muuten sellaisia juttuja joita olenkin odottanut läskipyörään kun ajan sen verran alamäkiä että 69 asteisella keulalla hirvittää ryskää kiviä päin.



Niin, tätä juuri tarkoitin. Ja mun kokemukset sanoo että jos satula on keskiöön nähden kovin edessä niin paino jää käsille ja sit on huono.

----------


## Kemizti

> Onkohan tuo keulakulma 66° ilmoitettu minkälaisella sagilla? Ei näytä erityisen loivalta edes ilman kuormaa. Stemmin pituus ilmoitettu 40 mm, kuvassa ainakin pidempi, ei oo kyllä renkaatkaan samat mitä spekseissä:
> 
> Vertailuun vaikka Blackborow SUS GX1 (20" L-koko):
> 
> Minkäskokoiset kumit tollasen runkoon mahtuu? 4.8" nyt ainakin, mut jääkö pelivaraa niin et vois kuvitella 5.05" sopivan myös?



Kuvissa on proto, eroaa tuotantomallista jonnivverran.. Leo varmasti avaa tarkemmin jos kokee tarpeelliseksi..

edit: Salsasta senverran, niiden nettisivuilla lukee, että HA69,5ast bearpaw keulalla, joka vastaa 100m blutoa 25% sagilla, joten tuossa ilman kuormaa seisoessaan HA ehkä aavistuksen alle tai luokkaa 68ast..

Ja renkaan sopivuudesta: Ainakin 4,8" snowshoe XL -kumilla tilaa jää vallan ruhtinaallisesti jokapuolelle..

----------


## Polun tukko

Paljos se proton HA on? Salsa näyttää paljon loivemmalta.

----------


## troh

Äärimmäisehn tarkka ( :Sarkastinen: ) Photoshop sanoo, että kuvan Polessa keulakulma on 67.6 astetta. Salsalle sama mittausmenetelmä antaa tuloksen 67.3 astetta.

----------


## hana79

Pikaisella selailulla en löytänyt pitkälle (199cm) pyörää. Ois kyllä luullut kun on "suomessa suunniteltu"...

----------


## ealex

Monessa 2016 maasturissa, mitä olen tutkinut, satula on siirtynyt eteen jopa enemmän, kuin yllä olevassa Polen kuvassa.

Pitkä chainstay ilman säätöä onkin sitten eri juttu. Voin venyttää Moonlanderissa chainstay yhtä pitkäksi, kuin Polessa (ei ole kuitenkaan mitään tarvetta tehdä niin), mutta Polessa sitä ei voi lyhentää yhtä lyhyeksi, kuin Moonlanderissa.

----------


## Kemizti

Miksi sitä takahaarukkaa pitäis pystyä lyhentämään, jos pidempi on parempi? ketteryys ei kelpaa perusteeksi  :Vink: 

Ootko ealex koittanut ajaa moonlanderiä pitkällä perällä kuinka paljon?

----------


## PaH

> Miksi sitä takahaarukkaa pitäis pystyä lyhentämään, jos pidempi on parempi? ...



Autuaita ovat uskossaan vahvat.

----------


## Kemizti

> Autuaita ovat uskossaan vahvat.



Muotoilen asian tähän tapaan:
En ole eilaisilla läskipyörillä ajanu niinpaljoa kuin sinä, kokemusta ainoastaan puoltoistavuotta 907:sta ja lyhempiä kokemuksia onone fattystä, salsa muklukista, beargreasesta, sekä surly moonlanderista..

Pole tuntuu paremmalta kuin mikään edellämainituista..

Tervetuloa PaH koeajolle..

----------


## Pole Bicycles

> Satulaputken kulma vaikuttaa vain siihen kuinka paljon asento muuttu hissitolpan kanssa. Satula kuitenkin säädetään eteen-taakse suunnassa kuskin jalan mukaan suhteessa keskiöön.



Erään filosfian mukaan näin ajatellaan. Todellisuudessa kammet pyörivät ympyrää, joten satulan paikalla ei sinänsä ole mitään väliä. Älkää sekoittako maantiepuolen bikefittinkiä maastopyöräilyn kanssa. Maantiepyörin geometrian sanelee UCi ja sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä tehokkuuden kanssa. UCi on aikanaan halunnut lukita pyörät tiettyyn kategoriaan, jotta laitteet olisivat mahdollisimman monelle samanlaiset ja erot saataisiin kropasta, eikä tekniikasta.

----------


## Pole Bicycles

> Niin, tätä juuri tarkoitin. Ja mun kokemukset sanoo että jos satula on keskiöön nähden kovin edessä niin paino jää käsille ja sit on huono.



Logiikka käsien päälle tulevasta painosta ei pidä paikkaansa. Satulan ollessa kovin takana, kädet ojentuvat suhteessa lantion kulmaan enemmän eteen. Tangon korkeudella voidaan vaikuttaa käsien päälle tulevaan painoon huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## Pole Bicycles

> Äärimmäisehn tarkka () Photoshop sanoo, että kuvan Polessa keulakulma on 67.6 astetta. Salsalle sama mittausmenetelmä antaa tuloksen 67.3 astetta.



Pyörä kuvassa on prototyyppi, jossa keulakulma on 68°. Photoshoppisi on yllättävän tarkka ottaen huomioon, mistä kulmasta otin kuvan. Olemme testanneet eri keulakulmia angleseteillä ja päätyneet 66° -kulmaan.

----------


## ealex

Tässä pyörät ovat mittakaavassa:


Lisäsin vielä samanlaiset apuviivat keskiöstä Salsan satulan kiinnityksen keskikohtaan.

----------


## Pole Bicycles

> Monessa 2016 maasturissa, mitä olen tutkinut, satula on siirtynyt eteen jopa enemmän, kuin yllä olevassa Polen kuvassa.
> 
> Pitkä chainstay ilman säätöä onkin sitten eri juttu. Voin venyttää Moonlanderissa chainstay yhtä pitkäksi, kuin Polessa (ei ole kuitenkaan mitään tarvetta tehdä niin), mutta Polessa sitä ei voi lyhentää yhtä lyhyeksi, kuin Moonlanderissa.



Missähän pyörässä on >77° satulaputken kulma?

Kukin tekee tyylillään. Me ei laiteta pyöriin ylimääräisiä liikkuvia osia. Alamäkipyörissä säätöpalikat olivat juttu vielä muutama vuosi takaperin, mutta nyttemmin niitä ei juuri näy. Itselläni oli ensimmäinen sarjassaan Mondraker Summum. Aloitin tuolloin kiinnostumaan enemmän pyörän geometriasta ja totta kai vaihtelin kaikki palikat joka asentoon. En pystynyt tekemään mitään selvää johtopäätöstä oikein mistään muutoksesta, koska mittarit puuttuivat. Menin siis mututuntumalta. Polen pyörien geometriat perustuvat mittaustuloksiin ja teemme asiat helpoksi asiakkaille, jotta heidän ei tarvitse miettiä, missä asennossa palikoiden tulee olla. Olen nykyään päätoiminen polkupyöräsuunnittelija ja käytän huomattavasti enemmän aikaa näiden asioiden miettimiseen, tutkimiseen ja testaamiseen. Olen jo sen verran polkupyöräteollisuutta sisäpuolelta tarkastellut, että tiedän monen tekevän samalla tyylillä kuten ennenkin vain helppouden takia. Helpompi valmistaa, myydä ja perustella. Pienet muutokset ovat helpompia sulatella kuin isommat. Minä pyrin tekemään suoraan sellaista, kuin testit osoittavat parhaaksi. Suuri iteraatioiden määrä lyhyessä ajassa on antanut meille suunnan pyörän geometriasta meidän filosofian mukaan. Filosofiamme on: "Helppo, turvallinen ja tehokas".

Aikaa tähän foorumityöskentelyyn tulee menemään paljon... lieköhän muut ottaa kiinni sillä välin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

> Muotoilen asian tähän tapaan:
> En ole eilaisilla läskipyörillä ajanu niinpaljoa kuin sinä, kokemusta ainoastaan puoltoistavuotta 907:sta ja lyhempiä kokemuksia onone fattystä, salsa muklukista, beargreasesta, sekä surly moonlanderista..
> 
> Pole tuntuu paremmalta kuin mikään edellämainituista..
> 
> Tervetuloa PaH koeajolle..



Tnx. On aie sopivan tilaisuuden tullen testata. 
En kuitenkaan ole itse kohderyhmää, itse kun olen fäteissä teräsrunko + sinkulauskovainen. Eli kaikilla meillä on händikäppimme.

Mullon vasta toinen fätti menossa, mut tossa nykyisessä ruostepyörässä on omasta päästä revitty custom-geo ja semmonenkin omituisuus et
cs- mittaa voi säätää modaamattomilla paragonin dropeilla ~30mm ja noilla snadisti dremelöidyillä ~40mm - keulakulmaa voi (vakiona 68 astetta) 
säätää asteen verran kumpaankin suuntaan helposti ja eri a2c-mittaisilla keuloilla vielä enempi. Tämänhetkinen on 67 ja keulana lauf.
Ääripäät ynnä kaikki välimuodot on ajettu ja siks en vaan osta tuota "pidempi on parempi" uskontoa. Voi hyvin olla et Polessa on tietylle kumikoolle
löytyny optimi. Mut jo kumikoon muuttaminen 4.8" isosta hintsuun nelituumaiseen muuttaa tilanteen, vakiomitta ei oo vältsysti paras - ainakin itse
säädän tota kun kumin koko / korkeus vaihtuu - siks kun niin on testatusti hyvempi. Mun makuun. Esmes nyt takana on 4.8" knardi, eessä bud ja 
slaiderit on tasan puolessa välissä. Ei siks ettei kumi mahtuis pyörimään edempänä / taaempana, vaan siks et tos on sopiva. 

Cs- mitta on kumminkin vain yks muuttuja useemman muun matkassa, niinkus on keulakulma, traili tai satulaputken kulma, kuskin preferenssit tai kyvykkyys
ulosmitata alla olevan kulkuvälineen ominaisuuksia - siks uskon itte et kaikille parasta ei koskaan tulla tekemään.

@pole: miks toi >77asteen satulaputken kulma "se juttu" - aika monessa muussakin fätissä sopiva kombinaatio satulaputken kulmaa, kuskin koipien pituutta
(=satulan pinnan korkeutta keskiöstä) sekä satulan pituussuuntaista paikkaa mahdollistaa satulan kärjen tuomisen jopa selkeesti keskiölinjan etupuolelle, jos
joku semmosta oikeesti haluaa?

----------


## Pole Bicycles

> Tässä pyörät ovat mittakaavassa, ei siinä suurta eroa ole:



Anteeksi, mutta mitähän tämän kuvan tulisi kertoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mokka

> Voidaan vielä päivittää ennakoita titaaniksi. Piirrustukset ovat vielä tekeillä, koska vääntö muutamasta jutusta on kesken.



Mitä muutoksia taigaan on tulossa? Ja meneekö toimitukset kesäkuulle?

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pole Bicycles

> Mitä muutoksia taigaan on tulossa? Ja meneekö toimitukset kesäkuulle?
> 
> Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vehtaaminen piirrustusten kanssa koski lähinnä rungon kestävyyttä. Valmistajalla ja minulla oli eri näkemykset matalasta yläputkesta  Toimitukset menevät näillä näkymin kesäkuulle.

Sen verran spekseistä muutosta, että rungon läpi voidaan viedä teleskooppisatulan kaapelointi.

----------


## Volvospede

> Sen verran spekseistä muutosta, että rungon läpi voidaan viedä teleskooppisatulan kaapelointi.



Hyvä lisäys spekseihin.

----------


## TimoF

> Mitä muutoksia taigaan on tulossa?



Huhu kertoo että uusissa malleissa on vakiona ovaaliratas  :No huh!:

----------


## brilleaux

^Aamukahvit melkein näppikselle!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jhalmar

Ulkomaan foorumilla joku ihmetteli kovasti, että snow malliin laitetaan 2XL renkaat vain 80mm leveille vanteille kun 100mm kuulemma toimii paljon paremmin kyseisen renkaan kanssa. Onko 2XL kokemuksia 80mm vs 100mm vanteella ja onko harkittu snow malliin 100mm leveää?

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/26x...958904-33.html

----------


## brilleaux

Kävin tässä väliajalla omaa odotellessa heittämässä parituntisen protolla. Koko oli M, mulle siis iso.
Metsässä ei naurettu. Siellä hirnuttiin.
Geo on kyllä mahtava. Käsiteltävyys liian isokokoisenakin Fatboyhin verrattuna on eri planeetalta.

Pyörää on helkkarin helppo maneerata, ohjaamossa liikkuminen on todella helppoa.
Lisäksi pyörän vakaus antaa mahdollisuuden vaikkapa pysähtyä pedaaleille ja rauhassa mietiä mistä paha paikka ajetaan.  :Hymy: 
Ja ne pahat paikat ei tällä olekaan niin pahoja. Yksikään polun mutka ei myöskään tuntunut ahtaalta, ei tullut oloa että pyörä ei taipuisi.
Ketteryys on sana joka tulee mieleen.

Ylämäkeen pyörä nousee helkkarin hyvin. Kuvaavaa on myös  se että protossa on 32t edessä. Spessussa oli 28t. En kaivannut kertaakaan 32t pienempää.
Samat paikat missä Spessulla mentiin "rajoittimella" ylös, Pole meni helpohkosti. Polkemistehokkuus on pirun hyvä.

Ne alamäet...voi helvetti sentään.  :Leveä hymy: 
Pitää kai tarkistaa myös omaa tiukkaa kantaa siihen ettei läski tartte joustokeulaa. Polella nimittäin mieluusti tykittää sellaista kyytiä että mäkeä laskiessa hiipi väistämättä mieleen ajatus naurun määrästä jos nokalla olis vielä joustokeppi. Suupielet repeäis kaiketi.  :Leveä hymy: 
Geometria suorastaan yllyttää ajamaan lujaa. 

Pyörällä ajaminen on aina nautinto, ja saa hyvälle mielelle.
Tällä kerralla kerroin vaan oli jotain mitä ei ennen ole koettu.
Tästä(kin) Polen pyörästä kuullaan vielä.

----------


## Pipo

Pitkä akseliväli / loiva keula ja ketteryys ei edelleenkään voi mahtua samaan lauseeseen.
Sama kuin sanoisi auringon kiertävän maata  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^^Kyllä sille joustokepille paikkansa on. Eilen Messilän SM enska reitit jäykällä Dudella 4.8 alka ajaneena on helppo todeta, että kyllä ne vauhdit on selkeästi eniten kiinni joustokeulan puutteesta. Nopeat pomputtavat paikan selkeästi pahimmat. 

Eli kyllä silloin, kun mennään pahempaa settiä alaspäin kovalla vauhdilla tuolle on tilaus, tosin pääkallokerroinkin kasvaa huomattavasti.

Toisaalta omassa normiajossa pärjää 90% ilman ja 10% voi ajaa hiljempaa kovankeulan rajoissa. Luultavasti sekin tulee silti joskus testiin ostettua.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Eli kyllä silloin, kun mennään pahempaa settiä alaspäin kovalla vauhdilla tuolle on tilaus, tosin pääkallokerroinkin kasvaa huomattavasti.



Juuri noin minäkin ton juustokeulaidiksen olen ajatellut.    Kyllä jossain vaiheessa voisi jonkunlaisen hankkiakin.

Pipo:lle:  

Ei oikein voi ketteryyttä, tai sen puuttumista, spekseillä määritellä noin yksioikoisesti. 
Ketteryys muodostuu kokonaisuudesta ja hyvästä käsiteltävyydesta.  Ketteryys on myös subjektiivinen juttu.

Minun nykyinen läski on esimerkiksi akseliväliltään pidempi kuin edellinen ja on minusta selvästi ketterämpi kuin vanha.

----------


## brilleaux

> Pitkä akseliväli / loiva keula ja ketteryys ei edelleenkään voi mahtua samaan lauseeseen.
> Sama kuin sanoisi auringon kiertävän maata



Käy koeajamassa.  En mä muuta osaa sanoa.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Kottenberg sitä tuossa mainiosti luonnehtikin.

Ja esim. Fatboy on paperilla ketterämpi. Ajossa ei.

----------


## Kemizti

> Pitkä akseliväli / loiva keula ja ketteryys ei edelleenkään voi mahtua samaan lauseeseen.
> Sama kuin sanoisi auringon kiertävän maata



Komppaan brilleä, käy ajolla..  :Vink:

----------


## Pipo

Olen kyllä niin kiintynyt kaikkiin omiin ennakkoluuloihini että en niistä kovin mielelläni luovu  :Hymy: 

Mutta jos tilaisuus Oulussa tulee niin ilman muuta koeajon mielelläni suoritan.

----------


## Kemizti

Oulussa on yksi proto ajossa, pijä silmät auki  :Vink: 

edit, menee vähän läskiaiheen ohi, mutta samoista geomeriaeroista "totuttuun" puhutaan, lukaiskaahan;
https://m.facebook.com/groups/177879...&ref=bookmarks

----------


## Hissitolppa

> Pipo:lle:  
> 
> Ei oikein voi ketteryyttä, tai sen puuttumista, spekseillä määritellä noin yksioikoisesti. 
> Ketteryys muodostuu kokonaisuudesta ja hyvästä käsiteltävyydesta.  Ketteryys on myös subjektiivinen juttu.
> 
> Minun nykyinen läski on esimerkiksi akseliväliltään pidempi kuin edellinen ja on minusta selvästi ketterämpi kuin vanha.



Ketteryyden tunteen voi luoda pelkästään kuskille mieleisempi ajoasento. Loivemmalla keulakulmalla, korkeammalla keskiöllä, pidemmällä akselivälillä ja chainstaylla alkaa Taiga rikkomaan jo fysiikan lakeja jos meinaa tosissaan olla ketterämpi.

----------


## Mokka

Minusta läskipyörän pitää olla vähä mehtäraktori, vakaa ja luotettava alustalla kuin alustalla. Tietenkin voi olla vähä tylsä, mutta farley lyhimmällä chainstayllä tuntui hervottomalle kivikossa ja poukkoilevalle kovemmassa vauhdissa. Varsinkin kun täysjäykkä ja isot kumit teki kunnon Superpalloksi. Eikö läskin suhteen pitäisi etenemiskyvystä eri alustoilla? 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

^^Kuten jo sanoin, suosittelen vahvasti koeajoa. 
Uskallan väittää että yllätyksiä on luvassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hissitolppa

> ^^Kuten jo sanoin, suosittelen vahvasti koeajoa. 
> Uskallan väittää että yllätyksiä on luvassa.



Epäilen yllätyksien suhteen, sillä jotain kokemusta pitkistä akseliväleistä ja loivista kulmista löytyy. Ne ovat ehdottomasti erilaisia ja vakaita ajettavia, mutta kyllä se ketteryys ainakin oman sanakirjan mukaan merkitsee jotain aivan muuta kuin sitä mitä tämän kaltaiset pyörät tarjoaa.

Ja tämä ei nyt todellakaan ole mitään Taigan vähättelyä, tai dissaamista, enkä epäile hetkeäkään etteikö olisi kykenevä pyörä. Kaikkea ei vaan saa samaan pakettiin ja kulmia loiventamalla ja pyörää pidentämällä se ei omien kokemuksien mukaan muutu ketterämmäksi, ainakaan sillä tapaa miten minä sanan käsitän.

----------


## lasseleinonen

> Olen kyllä niin kiintynyt kaikkiin omiin ennakkoluuloihini että en niistä kovin mielelläni luovu 
> 
> Mutta jos tilaisuus Oulussa tulee niin ilman muuta koeajon mielelläni suoritan.



Laita privaviestiä vaikka facessa niin pääset viemään Polen koeajolle. Ja fillari siis nykyjään Haukiputaalla, maastoa löytyy aivan vierestä riittävästi  :Vink: 

-Lasse

----------


## brilleaux

> Epäilen yllätyksien suhteen, sillä jotain kokemusta pitkistä akseliväleistä ja loivista kulmista löytyy. Ne ovat ehdottomasti erilaisia ja vakaita ajettavia, mutta kyllä se ketteryys ainakin oman sanakirjan mukaan merkitsee jotain aivan muuta kuin sitä mitä tämän kaltaiset pyörät tarjoaa.
> 
> Ja tämä ei nyt todellakaan ole mitään Taigan vähättelyä, tai dissaamista, enkä epäile hetkeäkään etteikö olisi kykenevä pyörä. Kaikkea ei vaan saa samaan pakettiin ja kulmia loiventamalla ja pyörää pidentämällä se ei omien kokemuksien mukaan muutu ketterämmäksi, ainakaan sillä tapaa miten minä sanan käsitän.



Nyt ajettu Taigan protolla(M-koko) muutamat lenkit lisää. Verrokkina lähes 2 vuotta ajettuna Spessun Fatboy M-kokoisena.
Kulmista ja mitoista ymmärtävä voi näitä kahta vertailla paperilla. 

Mitä mä olen vertaillut ajamalla, _Taiga on ketterämpi_. Jopa vaikka toi M-koko on mulle selkeästi liian iso.
En tiedä miten ketteryys sitten pitäisi käsittää. Paremmin toi Pole taipuu tiukoissa mutkissa, hitaissa polkukiemuroissa. Kivien ja kantojen kierrossa.
Paaaljon helpompi käsitellä kuin Spessu. Joka suhteessa.  :Hymy: 

Voihan toki olla että koettu ketteryys on ns. kaikkien osien summa. Yhtäkaikki se ketteryys on olemassa.
Hyvä käsiteltävyys kaiketi edesauttaa myös kokemaan pyörän ketteräksi? 
(Edit:vai kulminoituuko se juuri tähän?)
Taigan käsiteltävyys on mielestäni erinomainen. Hitaassa ajossa kannonkierrossa. Nopeassa kivikkotykityksessä alamäkeen. Teknisissä nousuissa. Teknisissä alamäissä.

Kannattaa oikeasti heittää ennakkoluulot romukoppaan ja tutustua aiheeseen. Käytännön tasolla.

Ja kyllä, olen omani jo tilannut. 
En hehkuta Taigaa siksi, vaan siksi että uskon sen edustavan ominaisuuksiltaan markkinoiden tarjonnan kärkipäätä.
Ainakin mun vaatimuksiin.
Ja tottakai olen helvetin innoissani kun tiedän kuinka hieno pyörä mulle on tulossa.  :Vink:

----------


## Kärrä

> Pienellä lisäpanostuksella sen saa titaani(nväri)sena



Olisikohan tästä mitään lisätietoa jaettavaksi asti?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Olisikohan tästä mitään lisätietoa jaettavaksi asti?



Kuten aiemminkin oon tainnu mainita, suoraan Polelta pitää/kannattaa kysyä, mää vaan ajelen protolla..

----------


## tompula

Juu, sieltä saa tietoa titanium versiosta, meikäläiselle rungon upgrade hinta oli liikaa, tulollaan pitäisi olla alurunko + titaanikeula...

----------


## Mokka

Noni, nyt kun pyörän ostamisesta on miltei puoli vuotta, niin voisin kertoa fiiliksiä pyörästä. Pyörä siis varmaan on hyvä, paria puutetta lukuunottamatta. Nimittäin ei vieläkään ole näkynyt. Reissut on vähän kaatunut siihen "no mennään sitten kun saan polen" periaatteella, ja muutenkin vähän tullut väsynyt vitsi. 

No, ehkä tää odottimen alkaa jo turhauttaa. Ehkä ens kuussa. Mitenkäs muilla?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OKS

> Noni, nyt kun pyörän ostamisesta on miltei puoli vuotta, niin voisin kertoa fiiliksiä pyörästä. Pyörä siis varmaan on hyvä, paria puutetta lukuunottamatta. Nimittäin ei vieläkään ole näkynyt.



Minkälainen toimitusaika oli lupeissa, kun pyörän ostit ja jos toimitus on viivästynyt, niin onko Polen puolelta tullut minkäänlaista yhteydenottoa?

----------


## Mokka

On sieltä matkan varrella kuulunut kuulumisia, rungossa jouduttiin tekemään muutoksia josta tuli lisäaikaa ja nyt taitaa olla dt swissin kiekoilla toimitusongelmia. Vähän tällaisia starttaus vaikeuksia. 

Tieten sitä olisi saanut trekin tai cuben kun olisi menny kivijalkaan ja kantanut pois. Mutta usko kova (kaikista viivityksistä huolimatta) pyörään niin ei tässä oikein muu auta kuin odotella. 

Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tompula

Kyllä ne ongelmat on tuolla Kauko-Idän suunnalla, kun ei tuu edes runkoja. Lieneekö kierrätystölkit loppu  :Kieli pitkällä:  :Kieli pitkällä: ...

Itse kyllästyin odottamiseen, ostin jo toisen fillarin, rakennetaan POLE sitten jos vaikka joulupukki tois

----------


## Volvospede

Onhan niitä runkoja ja kokonaisia pyöriä tullut jo. Mä luulen että painotus tuotannossa on ollut täpäreissä, niitä kun on tullut ja niiden pääasiallinen sesonki on kesäkausi. Ja fättien taas ajatellaan ehkä olevan enempi talvipyöriä. Vaikka esim mä ajan kaikki ajot fätillä. Onneks meni hermo odotteluun suht ajoissa ja ostin farleyn siksi aikaa kunnes pole tulee, ois tullu liian pitkä ajotauko muuten. Kovia jamppoja muuten tuolla Kaukoidässä, kun tölkitkin on titaania.. tai ehkä ne on vaan paremmat Jaffat semmosissa! :-)

----------


## tompula

Ketju kait koskettaa tuota Taiga versiota POLEsta, on tullut täysjuustoja ja kaupunkipyöriä... :Cool:

----------


## brilleaux

> Mutta usko kova (kaikista viivityksistä huolimatta) pyörään niin ei tässä oikein muu auta kuin odotella. 
> Lähetetty minun MotoE2(4G-LTE) laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kyllä se odotus palkitaan.  :Hymy: 
 Mulla ollut nyt proto lainassa ja viivytyksistä huolimatta olen erittäin tyytyväinen tehtyyn valintaan.
Ei menny vikaan, yhtään, missään.  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

> Taigaan vaihtui talvirenkaat eli Bud/Lou combo ja kyllähän siitä kerralla tuli kunnon läski! _Renkaiden tuoman lisäpainon huomaa kyllä reisissä_.



Laitapa 2XL:t alle. Bud ja Lou on suorastaan keposet menijät!  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta kokolailla paras talvikombo. Imo. Noin yleisesti. 2XL ei takuulla viehätä kaikkia. 





> Lou takarenkaana toi pitoa niin paljon, että jyrkimpiä mäkiä aukkohakkuulla kiivetessä tuntui voima loppuvan ennen pitoa.



2XL nostaa pitoa vielä muutamaan potenssiin. Kuskin kunto tosiaan määrää etenemisen kiivetessä. Oman osansa antaa kyllä myös Polen mainio geo, uskon.





> Hainkin kyllä hieman rennompaa asentoa tähän. Tästä huolimatta Taigan keula ei pyri kevenemään.



Tästä pidän Taigassa myös; ajoasento voi olla pysty ja hyvinkin rento, keulan silti kadottamatta pitoaan. Itse ajattelin stemmiä nostaa vielä 8mm spacerillä. 
Toi keula kun ei tosiaan kevene nousuissa. 
Pyörän päällä saa oikeastaan vaan istua rennosti ja ajaa, alustasta tai sen jyrkkyydestä huolimatta. Putkelta jumppaaminen onnistuu myös mainiosti.

Uskomaton pyörä. Imo.

----------


## msuomal

> 2XL nostaa pitoa vielä muutamaan potenssiin.



Onko noin? Kaverilla on XL:t ja ne kyllä häviää Loulle pidossa 6-0. Silica seos tuntuu pitävän jäisellä alustalla paremmin, mutta Lou pitää hangessa ihan eri tavalla. Tietysti 2XL:n kuvio on melko samanlainen kuin Loussa ja leveyttä enemmän, että voi hyvin pitää paikkaansakin:

Meidän pitää sopia Taiga-treffit joskus vaikka ladunmajalle ja käydään ajamassa Hanhiperän lenkki tjsp yhdessä  :Vink: .

----------


## brilleaux

> Onko noin? Kaverilla on XL:t ja ne kyllä häviää Loulle pidossa 6-0. Silica seos tuntuu pitävän jäisellä alustalla paremmin, mutta Lou pitää hangessa ihan eri tavalla. Tietysti 2XL:n kuvio on melko samanlainen kuin Loussa ja leveyttä enemmän, että voi hyvin pitää paikkaansakin.
> 
> Meidän pitää sopia Taiga-treffit joskus vaikka ladunmajalle ja käydään ajamassa Hanhiperän lenkki tjsp yhdessä .



En ole tietty kunnon hangessa 2XL:llä vielä päässyt ajamaan, mun kokemukset ehkä sulanmaan pidosta enemmälti.  :Hymy: 
Mutta tuleva talvihan sen kertoo. Tällä lumitilanteella mikä Jyväskylässä nyt on, 2XL on ehdottomasti pitävin renkula millä mä olen ajanut.

Hanhiperän (tai mitkä tahansa)kiemurat sopii kyllä mainiosti!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ekke

> Onko noin? Kaverilla on XL:t ja ne kyllä häviää Loulle pidossa 6-0. Silica seos tuntuu pitävän jäisellä alustalla paremmin, mutta Lou pitää hangessa ihan eri tavalla. Tietysti 2XL:n kuvio on melko samanlainen kuin Loussa ja leveyttä enemmän, että voi hyvin pitää paikkaansakin



Ne XL:thän on vielä speksiään kapeammat, lähempänä neljää tuumaa? Itellä vastaavat kokemukset Lou vs 2XL, ei tee Loulla mitään ku lunta on enemmän. 2XL:ssä on harppuakin pari mm enemmän.

----------


## hcf

> ei tee Loulla mitään ku lunta on enemmän.



Oot kokeillu Lou:ta myös propulsion moodissa? Vetopito pitäs lisääntyä reilusti noin.

----------


## Ekke

> Oot kokeillu Lou:ta myös propulsion moodissa? Vetopito pitäs lisääntyä reilusti noin.



Enpä mene kyllä varmaksi sanomaan, mutta muistelisin että edessä oli cornering ja takana propulsion..

----------


## Bansku81

> Tästä pidän Taigassa myös; ajoasento voi olla pysty ja hyvinkin rento, keulan silti kadottamatta pitoaan. Itse ajattelin stemmiä nostaa vielä 8mm spacerillä. 
> Toi keula kun ei tosiaan kevene nousuissa. 
> Pyörän päällä saa oikeastaan vaan istua rennosti ja ajaa, alustasta tai sen jyrkkyydestä huolimatta. Putkelta jumppaaminen onnistuu myös mainiosti.
> 
> Uskomaton pyörä. Imo.



Uskomaton pyörä kun ominaisuudet jotka muissa pyörissä laskettaisiin negatiiviseksi, muuttuukin Polessa positiivisiksi  :Hymy: 
Tai ainakaan itse en arvostaisi kovin korkealle vaikeasti kevennettävää keulaa omilla juurakkoisilla ja kivikkoisilla poluilla. Mutta jos ajomaastot on esim. tasaisia vauhdikkaita ylä- ja alamäkiä niin on varmaan aika kelpo kampe.

----------


## msuomal

> Uskomaton pyörä kun ominaisuudet jotka muissa pyörissä laskettaisiin negatiiviseksi, muuttuukin Polessa positiivisiksi 
> Tai ainakaan itse en arvostaisi kovin korkealle vaikeasti kevennettävää keulaa omilla juurakkoisilla ja kivikkoisilla poluilla. Mutta jos ajomaastot on esim. tasaisia vauhdikkaita ylä- ja alamäkiä niin on varmaan aika kelpo kampe.



Tämä tosiaan on näitä kolikon kääntöpuolia. Minä kuitenkin luulen, että ajotekniikkaa muuttamalla tällä Polen geometrialla selviää noista peruspolkujen ja teknistenkin osuuksien keventelyistä. Vaatii vaan vähän enemmän työtä ja elämistä satulassa. Kimppalenkeillä ajaessa kuitenkin huomaa, että usein jää jengiltä jyrkemmät ylämäet ja töytäisyt ajamatta liiallisen keulan kevenemisen vuoksi. Tähänkin pystyy ajotekniikalla vaikuttamaan tiettyyn rajaan asti, mutta sitten alkaa jo pyörän geometria vaikuttamaan niin paljon, että eroja syntyy. Jossain vaiheessa jo mainitsinkin, että onko tämä geo nyt jo niin paljon erilainen, että sitten menee tatsi kokonaan perus XC pyörän maastoajotekniikasta.

----------


## brilleaux

> Uskomaton pyörä kun ominaisuudet jotka muissa pyörissä laskettaisiin negatiiviseksi, muuttuukin Polessa positiivisiksi 
> Tai ainakaan itse en arvostaisi kovin korkealle vaikeasti kevennettävää keulaa omilla juurakkoisilla ja kivikkoisilla poluilla. Mutta jos ajomaastot on esim. tasaisia vauhdikkaita ylä- ja alamäkiä niin on varmaan aika kelpo kampe.



Käy nyt kuitenkin koe-ajolla ensin.  :Hymy: 

_"Pyörän päällä saa oikeastaan vaan istua rennosti ja ajaa, alustasta tai sen jyrkkyydestä huolimatta. Putkelta jumppaaminen onnistuu myös mainiosti."

_Onks noi siis negatiivisia ominaisuuksia?

Ja en mä edelleenkään ymmärrä tätä keventelyn vaikeutta; ei sitä nokkaa tartte kuin nostaa.  :Vink: 
Mä ajan paljon juurakoissa ja kivikoissa, en koe mitään ongelmaa.
Harvemmin ajan tasaisia vauhdikkaita ylä- tai alamäkiä. Mulla on 2XL:t alla hei!  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: tässä on tietysti kyse myös erilaisista kuskeista; mä olen hidas möyrijä ja monasti ajan vain päin ja yli. Kun kiirettä ei ole.
Xc-painotteinen hyväkuntoinen nopea kuski _saattaa ehken_ omata hiukan eri painotukset kuin mä.  :Vink: 

Ja mitä Volvospede tossa alempana mainitsee trial-maastoista; itse trialista ei kokemusta mutta Taiga on kyllä helvetin helppo manooveerata tuolla kivien ja juurien keskellä; rauhallinen ja tasapainoinen käytös sallii hyvinkin monenlaiset kikkailut. Pyörää on helppo ohjastaa ahtaissa ja tiukoissa paikoissa myös hitaassa vauhdissa.

Ja Fatboylla tosiaan jäi monet nousut ajamatta kun keula karkaili omille teilleen.

----------


## Volvospede

Mul on ollu fatboy ja tällä hetkellä löytyy farley ja taiga. Kaikilla pystyy keulii niin paljon ku haluaa, vetäsee pikku manuaalit ja bunnyhopilla jonku pienen tukin yli. Keula kevenee kaikissa silloin kun haluaa. Taiga on noista ainoa joka ei oo ruvennu keulimaan omine lupineen jossain jyrkässä ylämäessä. Mulle se on plussaa. Vauhtia se sietää noista parhaiten ja sillä mä oon onnistunut pääsemään pahimmista trial maastoista mistä ny ikinä oon päässy. Eli aika hyvä fillari. Tai sit mä oon vaan kehittyny kuskina!

----------


## jumbojussi

Paljos Taigalla on massaa?

----------


## Kemizti

> Ne XL:thän on vielä speksiään kapeammat, lähempänä neljää tuumaa? Itellä vastaavat kokemukset Lou vs 2XL, ei tee Loulla mitään ku lunta on enemmän. 2XL:ssä on harppuakin pari mm enemmän.



Sä taisit sekottaa orkinaali snowshoeen, joka speksattu 4,5" mut totuus jossa 4" luokassa.. XL-versio on kyl ihan mukavan kokonen.. 112,5mm dtswissillä, jonka sisäleveys 76mm

Kuvalinkki, XL vs 4"mammoth samalla kehällä; http://instagram.com/p/9p9ziNGRzT/

----------


## msuomal

> Paljos Taigalla on massaa?



Mun pyörä painaa XTR polkimilla 11,7kg kesärenkailla. Nyt en mitannu vielä tarkemmin Bud/Lou combolla. Runko taisi olla 2,6kg tienoilla taka-akselin kanssa. Ei mikään kevyt. Hiilarirunko on reilusti kilon kevyempi. Mun näkökulmasta läskissä sillä rungon painolla ei juuri ole merkitystä. Pyörivä massa tappaa tässä vehkeessä, ei kokonaismassa.

Edit: Speksit: https://msuomal.wordpress.com/pole-taiga/

----------


## tinke77

> Sä taisit sekottaa orkinaali snowshoeen, joka speksattu 4,5" mut totuus jossa 4" luokassa.. XL-versio on kyl ihan mukavan kokonen.. 112,5mm dtswissillä, jonka sisäleveys 76mm
> 
> Kuvalinkki, XL vs 4"mammoth samalla kehällä; http://instagram.com/p/9p9ziNGRzT/



Just mittasin samaisen renkaan samaisella vanteella,  112 mm. Oli.

----------


## Ekke

Kiitos korjauksesta, sekoitin tosiaan tuohon "edelliseen" malliin.. Ihme että niin iso ero sitten Louhun  :Nolous:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Mun pyörä painaa XTR polkimilla 11,7kg kesärenkailla.



No jo on köykänen. Miks mun Salsa painaa yli 4.5 kg enemmän? 🤔

----------


## msuomal

> No jo on köykänen. Miks mun Salsa painaa yli 4.5 kg enemmän? 樂



Nyt punnasin Bud/Lou combolla: 13,12kg. Renkaista lisäpainoa siis 1,4kg, mikä on aika hyvin  linjassa speksien kanssa. Juggeri pro 4" ~900g ja JJ 4" ~1050g. Bud ja Lou molemmat ~1650g. Niin ja nyt on pulloteline paikallaan. Aika painava on Salsa, jos tohon vielä 3kg laittaa päälle. Tietty dropperi, kammet, voimansiirto yleensä, haarukka, tanko jne, jos on painavampia, niin kertyyhän sitä. Onko teräsrunko?

----------


## Ekke

> Aika painava on Salsa, jos tohon vielä 3kg laittaa päälle. Tietty dropperi, kammet, voimansiirto yleensä, haarukka, tanko jne, jos on painavampia, niin kertyyhän sitä. Onko teräsrunko?



Alumiinia kai se on, kevyempi mitä Pole, eli eiköhän se lisäpaino muodostu jostain muusta. Rahalla saa kevyemmän..  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

Ynnätääs vähän 13,12 kg:n painoon summittaisesti:
-renkaat +450 g
-kammet +500 g
-kiekot +800 g?
-satulatolppa +250 g
-jarrut +200 g
-satula +100 g
-gripit +150 g
-polkimet +200 g
-haarukka +400 g
-pakka +200 g
= 3250 g eli kyl se 16,3 kg sieltä lopuista pikkujutuista tulee, vaikka runko oliskin 200 g kevyempi lähdössä. Kuten näkee, ei oo paino edellä mitään mun muutoksia tehty. 🙄

----------


## msuomal

Näinhän se menee. Muistelisin et Panzer painoi lähemmäs 15,5kg, kun ostin sen. Tänään puuterilumessa lenkillä. Nostin satulan takas mun vakiokorkeuteen nyt, kun kahvat on korkeammalla ja alkoi tuntua hyvältä polkea. Nyt pyörä tuntuu "omalta".

----------


## msuomal

Dammit, pyörivä massa nousi 93g. Harvoin mun projekteissa käy näin... kohta nousee Pole kaikkialle minne pito vaan riittää  :Hymy: .

----------


## Volvospede

Aika hurrrrja takapakka! minkäskokoinen ratas on edessä? 

Mä pidin vakion takapakan eli 10-42 ja edessä on 24. Pidempää välitystä en kaipaa ja lyhytkin on aikalailla riittävä. Vakionahan polessa eturatas olis 28, sillä en oo edes vielä kokeillut ja 26 löytyy kans tosta hyllystä. Mutta hurjat olis huippunopeudet jos esim 28-10 välykselllä kelais kampikierrokset "rajottajalle"..

Juuri hain 2xl kumit matkahuollosta, pitää ruveta punnertaa vanteille.

----------


## brilleaux

Mulla on 10-42 takana ja 28t ovaali edessä, ei tartte 2XL:n kanssa 28-10 käyttää. Taidan hommata itsekin 26t tai 24t eteen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## msuomal

Mulla edessä 26 ovaali. Pakka nyt tuo 10-50. Mulle ehkä toimis 28 ovaali edessä hyvin tolla. 26-10 välitys jää siirtymillä välillä lyhyeks. Pitää ny testailla.

----------


## Volvospede

Isot renkaat tietty muuttaa vielä välitystä. Tänään 2xl alle. Pitää kokeilla ihan huumorilla kuinka kovaa pystyn ajamaan kelvillä GPS:n mukaan edes hetkellisesti ja kuinka kovat on kampikierrokset perstuntuman mukaan. Luulen ettei mene jengat tappiin.

----------


## Läskimasa

Mulla 28-11 ja ei lopu kierrokset tasamaalla, isommissa alamäissä pystyy polkemaan loppuun. 49 km/h taitaa olla huiput 2XL:llä. Mut msuomal:han on välittänyt Polen kohalleen, 26 ovaali/50. 😃👍 Mun 28/45 on harva tohon verrattuna, vaikkakin just riittäny. Pitäisköhän puuhata tämmönen xtenderi: http://garbaruk.com/cassette-xtender...horizontalTab1

----------


## s12

Onkos jollain fiksummalla tietoa saisko Kona wo 2016 mallin kammet ja keskiön iskettyä tuohon taigan runkoon? Ilmeisesti RF ride mallin kammet siinä on, mutten noista internetin manuaaleista ymmärtäny sopisko 120mm keskiöön?
http://2016.konaworld.com/wo.cfm#overviewtop

----------


## msuomal

Olipas raskasta polkea tänään. Ei ollu edes ennenkuulumattoman matalat paineet renkaissa, mutta melkosta tahmaa oli meno noin 5cm pakkaslumessa. Ehkä jalatkin oli vähän väsyneet ja reitissä riitti ylämäkeä. 31,15km keskarilla 11,5km/h, matkaan mahtui kivikkoa, juurakkoa ja kalliotakin. Mulla oli nyt supermummovaihde ja se tulikin tarpeeseen pari kertaa. Melko pitkälti ajoin sillä samalla osuudella pakkaa kuin ennenkin, mutta oli kyllä mukava, kun löytyikin vielä se extrakevyt takataskusta. Bud/Lou combolla ja pakkaslumipaineilla ei sitten niitä pitkiä välityksiä enää kaivannutkaan, joten annan olla ton ovaalin 26:sen edessä. Suvikumeille sitten vaihdan sen 28:siin keväällä. Mähän oon tämmönen tikkujalka sitkuttaja, kesällä maantielenkkien keskikadenssi on yli 100. Nyt oli läskissäkin kadenssimittari mukana ja avg oli 85. Jotenkin tuntuu, että varsinkin tuolla hangessa on kohtuullisen vaikea ajaa korkealla kadenssilla. Välillä joutuu pitoa etsimään semmoisella voimagrindauksella, ettei pääse sutimaan tyhjää. Perus XC-lenkillä mulla on jotain 93-95 keskikadenssi.

Alan olla nyt pikkuhiljaa sitä mieltä, että Polen Mr. Kokkonen on suunnitellut erittäin hyvän läskin. Panzerilla minulla oli selvästi enemmän ongelmia ohjattavuuden kanssa pakkaslumessa ajettaessa kuin tällä. Maastossa tämä menee tukevammin ja ajaminen on yksinkertaisesti helpompaa. Tosin tänään tuli vastaan kerran vähän sitä samaa mistä valittelin pitkäjoustoisen loivakeulaisen pyöräni kanssa, että kun hitaassa vauhdissa kääntää tankoa reilusti, niin loivan keulakulman takia pyörä meinaa alkaa "kaatua" itsestään sisäkurvin puolelle. Jyrkemmällä keulakulmalla tätä ilmiötä ei tule.

----------


## brilleaux

> Alan olla nyt pikkuhiljaa sitä mieltä, että Polen Mr. Kokkonen on suunnitellut erittäin hyvän läskin.



Tästä on helppo olla samaa mieltä. Omaan makuun en löydä yhtäkään moitetta/parannusehdotusta. 
Hyvin tasapainoinen kokonaisuus.
Rengastusta muuttamalla ja joustokeulan lisäämällä pääsee kesällä myös AM-tykin makuun. Läskin muodossa. (y)

----------


## sakkeJKL

jyrkkäkeulainen taas pyrkii puskemaan herkemmin hitaassa vauhdissa jyrkemmin käännettäessä.

----------


## Kemizti

Joo ja kapeampi on myös matalampi = huonompi imo.

Ei oo 4,8" JJ lainkaa huono kumi, itelläki reilusti toistasataa massaa, nelituumanen ei vaan kunnolla toimi.

----------


## Puusilmä

Mahtuukohan Poleen 5,6" renkaat?

Teoriassa 5,05" renkaat olisivat 12,6 cm ja 5,6" 14 cm.

Vee Snowshoe 3XL

Kuski 120 kg + kamat 20 kg, kaikki noste tarpeen!

Klo 20:20 Uusi tieto: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ustelu/page278 ei 5,6" tulossa...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Volvospede

Kuvapöhinää ilman suurempaa informaatiosisältöä:

----------


## msuomal

Taiga alkaa olla jo hieman liian pitkä Thulen 598 telineeseen  :Hymy: . Just ja just saa etupyörän paikalleen, kun liu'uttaa tuo kiinnikkeen ihan eteen. Perän puolella on vielä tilaa, mutta en ole varma saako telineessä koko tuota alumiiniprofiilia siirrettyä eteenpäin. Jotenkin se on kiinni tuossa etuosan möykyssä, josta kiinnitysvarsi lähtee. On se niin hauska pyörä, että pakko oli ottaa reissuun mukaan. Tuli möyrittyä aina iltaisin rinnepäivän jälkeen poluilla.

----------


## Laerppi

Kuinka pitkä(kuinka paljon vaatii säilytystilaa) on Pole?

----------


## Volvospede

> Kuinka pitkä(kuinka paljon vaatii säilytystilaa) on Pole?



Pyörän kokonaispituus on runkokoosta riippuva akseliväli + renkaan halkaisija. Yli kahden metrin menee helposti isoilla kumeilla.

----------


## Mokka

Kona rove koko s/m
Trek farley 5" koko 17.5"
Pole Taiga koko L

Lähetetty minun SM-N915FY laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ytte07

Kävinpä availemassa reisiä ja kokeilemassa roskasäkki tubeleksia. Hiukan oli takunen tyhjentyny vuorokaudessa mutta ei vielä lyönyt vanteelle. Kelkkauralla holahti kyllä välillä takunen läpi ja meni tunkkaamiseks. Hain muutaman ylämäen ja on kyllä eläin nouseen...

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Polun tukko

> Kävinpä availemassa reisiä ja kokeilemassa roskasäkki tubeleksia. Hiukan oli takunen tyhjentyny vuorokaudessa mutta ei vielä lyönyt vanteelle. Kelkkauralla holahti kyllä välillä takunen läpi ja meni tunkkaamiseks. Hain muutaman ylämäen ja on kyllä eläin nouseen...
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kuva otettu näemmä tahkolla. Onko siellä talvella ajettavaa minkä verran?

----------


## ytte07

Mulla ei oo mitään hajua Tahkon poluista. Ajelin 6km lenkuran tässä rinteiden nurkilla. Kelviä, kelkkauraa ja jäällä. Aikaisemmilla reissuilla kun oon koirien kans lenkkeillyt niin ei oo hirveästi osunu polkuja eteen. Fillari nyt ekaa kertaa mukana.

----------


## longlowslack

Morjensta kaikille. Hyvännäköstä settiä alkaa täälläkin olla  :Hymy:  

Meille (Polelle) tulee aika ajoin kyselyitä, että onko jollain jossainpäin Suomea Pole, jota voisi käydä katsomassa. Mikäli haluaa ilmoittautua Pole-kaveriksi, niin voi vapaasti lähettää mailia service@polebicycles.com

Kiitos!

----------


## longlowslack

> Mahtuukohan Poleen 5,6" renkaat?



En ole nähnyt näitä renkaita vielä, joten vaikea sanoa. Sen voin sanoa, että alkaa rajat tulla vastaan kampien ja takanavan osalta. Ketju on nyt 2XL:n kanssa jo aika lähellä rengasta. Toki rattaaseen voisi laittaa offsettiä, mutta silti runkoa pitäisi leventää vieläkin.

Itse olen ollut todella tyytyväinen tuohon 2XL -renkaaseen. Leveämpi on parempi lumessa ja on käynyt mielessä, ettäoliskohan leveämpääkin vielä saatavilla. Nuo suunnittelun rajat alkavat tulla vaan pikkuhiljaa vastaan. Kuinkahan leveälle jalkoja kehtaa levittää enää  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyhä Risti

Tuli tuossa mieleen Polen kuljetus autolla. Nykyisellä Thulen peräkoukkuun tulevalla telineellä kulkee kaksi läskiä + varakiekot välissä. Renkaat tulevat jo aika paljon  auton ulkomittojen yli sivuille eli tarkka poliisi voi vaikka sakottaa.
Tuossa Polessa on  iso akseliväli ymmärtääkseni ja jos siinä vielä 2XL renkaat niin leveäksi menee..
Samoin tuulenvastus alkaa olla melkoinen, vaatii jo telineeltäkin tukevuutta. Katolla samoin alkaa jo tuulenvastus ko. renkaalla olemaan melkoinen.
Tietenkin etukiekon voi mahdollisesti irroittaa ajon ajaksi ja pistää vaikka auton sisälle, tai tehdä lähilenkki kotoa...

Onko muuten ollut pastalla keskustelua ajajan pituuden merkityksestä kampien leveyden suhteen?.
 Eli siis tämmöisellä XL kokoisilla läskeillä ajavalla pitkäjalkaisella tarvitsee ajaa jalat suhteellisesti huomattavasti vähemmän leveällä kuin kuin esim XS koolla ajavalla. 
Eli periaatteessa ajoasento läskillä on parempi ja tehokkaampi mitä pitempi(jalkainen) kuski on. Joku kolme, neljämetrinen Paltamon jättiläinen alkaa olla jo vanhassa normileveydessä kampien suhteen.

----------


## msuomal

> Onko muuten ollut pastalla keskustelua ajajan pituuden merkityksestä kampien leveyden suhteen?.
>  Eli siis tämmöisellä XL kokoisilla läskeillä ajavalla pitkäjalkaisella tarvitsee ajaa jalat suhteellisesti huomattavasti vähemmän leveällä kuin kuin esim XS koolla ajavalla.



Tämä onkin melko jännä aihe. Aika harva polkupyörä mukautuu millään tavalla polkijan kokoon suhteutettuna vaan tiettyjä mittoja skaalataan ylöspäin rungon geometrian näkökulmasta ottamatta huomioon sen kummemmin tuleeko ajoasennosta lyhyelle S rungon kuskille sama kuin pitkälle XL rungon kuskille. On kuitenkin selvää lyhyen ja pitkän kuskin pyöriä katsoessa, että ajoasento ei ole vastaava. Kuinkakohan paljon aihetta on edes tutkittu...?

Mutta Taigan kuljetuksesta... onko kukaan tutkinut miten se alumiiniprofiili on kiinni Thulen kattotelineen etukiinnikkeessä? Jos sitä saisi liu'utettua eteenpäin, teline olisi sopivampi Taigalle.

----------


## Antza44

^Muistelisin, että proridessä voi ainakin liikuttaa.

----------


## Yeti

> Tämä onkin melko jännä aihe. Aika harva polkupyörä mukautuu millään tavalla polkijan kokoon suhteutettuna vaan tiettyjä mittoja skaalataan ylöspäin rungon geometrian näkökulmasta ottamatta huomioon sen kummemmin tuleeko ajoasennosta lyhyelle S rungon kuskille sama kuin pitkälle XL rungon kuskille. On kuitenkin selvää lyhyen ja pitkän kuskin pyöriä katsoessa, että ajoasento ei ole vastaava. Kuinkakohan paljon aihetta on edes tutkittu...?




Tätä olen itsekin miettinyt. Oletan että valmistajat eivät halua moninmutkaistaa asiat vielä enemmän. Tarttis sekä selittää asiakkaille kaiken ja vielä jotenkin ymmärtää ajajan pituuden vaikutus geometriakokonaisuuteen. Onhan se ihan selvä että esim. takahaarukan pituus, joka monelle näyttää olevan pyhä asia, on ihan eri tuntuinen XS- kuin XL-kuskille, vaikka mitta on erikokoisissa rungoissa sama.

Ja Q-factor vaikuttaa myös varmasti eri tavalla eripituisille ihmisille. Tarttis ehkä laskea miten paljon se vaikuttaa jalkojen kulmaan. Jalan pituuden lisäksi myös lantion leveys vaikuttaa.





> Mutta Taigan kuljetuksesta... onko kukaan tutkinut miten se alumiiniprofiili on kiinni Thulen kattotelineen etukiinnikkeessä? Jos sitä saisi liu'utettua eteenpäin, teline olisi sopivampi Taigalle.



Thule Proridessä se on kuusiokoloavaimella säädettävä, Freeridessä taas on niitattu kiinni, eli ei voi säätää.

----------


## paaton

No eihän noita Q-factoreita ja takahaarukan pituuksia muutella ihan noin vain, kuten ei montaa muutakaan mittaa, mikäli renkaat vanteineen ja pakkoineen pysyy samoina. Moni valmistajahan käyttääkin 27.5" renkaita pienemmissä xc rungoissa, jolloin geometriaakin voidaan muokata vapaammin.

Ei se läskinkään q-factori johdu siitä, että läskikuskit vaan haluavat ajaa jalat levällään. Vai johtuuko sittenkin  :Hymy:  Pienempiin kokoihin pitäisi tietenkin laittaa kapeammat ja matalammat renkaat. Ei taida vaan kauppa käydä noin.

----------


## sakkeJKL

L-kokoinen Taiga ollut nyt pari vuorokautta koeajossa joten ajattelin kirjoitella omia huomioitani kamppeesta. 
Pyörä on piitkä, ainakin kun vertaa omaan läskiin (fat3lite, m-koko) ,mutta varsin näppärä käsitellä. Itseasiassa tuntui kääntyvän tiukassa paikassa jopa Whitea sutjakaammin johtuen siitä ettei eturengas pyri puskemaan. En väitä etteikö mutkat taittuisi muillakin pyörillä mutta Taigalla se vain kävi helpommin. Kuten jo useampaan otteeseen mainittu, Taiga on peto kiipeämään (renkaina ne 2väriset 2xl litkutettuna), oma hentoinen lähes 100kg vartalo vaati paineita 0.3barin verran jotta pito ja ajomukavuus oli parhaimmillaan. Ei kuitenkaan voi suositella noita paineita kelville... Ajoasento oli aika jees, vaati n. 5min totuttelun itseltäni ja satulan kulman sekä kohdan siirron, jos ostaisin pyörän niin luutavasti hommaisin sellaisen satulatolpan joka vie satulaa 2-2.5cm taaksepäin. Joku kirjoitteli että etureidet kipeytyvät enemmän Taigalla kuin toisilla pyörillä, itselläni asia oli melkeimpä toisin päin. Taigalla jalat ovat ikään kuin "alla" kun taas 3litessä jalat ovat hieman edempänä. Välitykset oli ok mutta omaan vaihtaisin enempi "möyrintä" ystävällisen välityksen, yläpään vaihteet olivat huiman pitkiä. Pyörä tuntui kevyeltä ja sitä olisi helppo keventää lisääkin vaihtamalla tanko, kammet, satulatolppa ja kenties keula. Keulasta sen verran että en oikein sitä rumaksi haukkumista ymmärtänyt aiemmin mutta nyt livenä kun pyörää katsoo niin tulee kieltämättä mieleen että mistähän tuo on oikein lainattu. Tämä ei ajoon vaikuta ja ei vaivaa allekirjoittanutta mutta kieltämättä keppi rikkoo muuten hienon ulkonäön. Pyörässä on myös mahtavasti maavaraa ja en saanut kampia kolisemaan kuin muutaman kerran kun verrokki ´3litessä ne kolisevat n. 3x useammin samalla lenkillä. Kokonaisuutena pidän pyörää mainiona ja jos siitä olisi saatavana vielä vähän kevyempi kuituversio niin en osaisi parempaa kuvitellakaan. Ymmärrän että Taiga on Polen porukalle ehkä hyppy pois omimmalta alueelta eli enduro, dh ja xc puolelta mutta ensimmäiseksi tekeleeksi oikein mainio suoritus. Yksi asia mikä yllätti oli se kuinka helppoa Taigalla on keulia. Itsehän osaan kyseisen taidan yhtähyvin kuin sika kirjoittaa mutta Taigalla onnistui parilla harjoituskerralla lyhtypylväiden väli (onko se jotai 50m?) tasaista vauhtia. Esteiden yli keula kevenee myös vaivatta ja tulikin tasapainoilun helppouden vuoksi yritettyä kikkailla trial tyyliin, (tämä tapahtui pimeällä metsässä jossa kukaan ei päässyt nauramaan). Kunnes vastaan tulee parempi läski niin oma valintani on kyllä Pole, tosin saattaa olla että 2versio on kaupoissa ennen kuin budjetti pyörään on kasassa, nimimerkillä prätkä vei rahani.

----------


## Puusilmä

Kiitoksia käyttökokemuksista! Lisää näitä. Omani ostan ensitalveksi.

----------


## Puusilmä

Jarrut ulvovat, mutta muuten meno näyttää maistuvan!

----------


## Jopo81

Kenekäs pole oli näytillä goexpo-messuilla? On se kyllä hieno noin niinku livenäkin nähtynä👍

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Virman demopyörä, vasepuukin mukaan..

----------


## Jopo81

> Virman demopyörä, vasepuukin mukaan..



Ok

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hana79

Hieman yllätyin kun en Polen osastoa Goexpo messuilta löytänyt  :Irvistys: 
Olisi ollut kiva hypistellä ja koeajaa pyöriä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Fillari-lehden tiskin takanahan se Polen läski komeili.  Pole olisi tosiaan voinut olla vähän enemmän esillä messuilla.  Mutta ehkä Polella on arvioitu että satsaus ei tuota vastaavaa hyötyä?  Muualla on tietty isommat markkinat ja ulkomaisten arvostelujen perusteella voisi ajatella että parhaat mahdollisuudet ei välttämättä ole täällä.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Pole Taiga oli osastollamme rekvisiittana siksi, että siitä on juttu seuraavassa Fillari-lehdessä, joka ilmestyy 13.4. kieppeillä. Herätti muuten varsin paljon kiinnostusta. Etenkin "miten leveät noi renkaat on" -kysymykseen sai vastailla yhtenään.

----------


## OKS

> Etenkin "miten leveät noi renkaat on" -kysymykseen sai vastailla yhtenään.



Toinen runsaasti kysytty kysymys saattaisi liittyä ajamisen raskauteen.  :Vink:

----------


## Puusilmä

Joko joku on jo lukenut uusinta Fillari-lehteä?

----------


## noniinno

Siinähän verrattiin pienipiirteisessä kivikossa pyörän notkeutta bussiin, ja kuvailtiin geometriaa omintakeiseksi. Olenkin ihmetellyt, ettei Taigan omistajien taholta ole kuulunut POLEmiikkia.

----------


## JackOja

^en ole vielä lukenut uusinta lehteä, oliko soiva peli suomityyppiseen polkukaahailuun?

----------


## Optiflow

No nyt on toinen parin tunnin lenkki takana. Alkaa tuntumaan aina vaan enemmän omalta, paitsi satulan osalta. On se kova ja liukas... Polkimet ottaa enemmän osumia, mutta se  oli tiedossa. Lumiolosuhteet täällä päin tekee ajamisen melko raskaaksi kun joutuu ekana pyörällä noita polkuja pakkaamaan.  Toivottavasti tulevat lumisateet tuo helpotusta.

----------


## ytte07

Onkos kellään tätä ketjua lukevalla clown shoen 100mm vanteita käytössä ja renkulana 2xl? 2xl dt:n vanteella jää kevyimmällä vaihteella ehkä 3-4mm ketjun ja renkaan väliin. Välillä miettiny josko leventäs vannetta. Yhteen Jyväskylän pyörään vissiin viime vuonna sellaset laitettiin mutta ei ymmärrykseni mukaan enää foorumilla käy.

Tammikuusta lähtien oon polella rullaillu enkä itse kyllä tuota kolinaa kiviin osaa. Koko aikana en oo 10 osumaa saanu. Ja melkosissa kivikoissa välillä möngerrän.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## makimies

Onkos kukaan laittanut taigaa vaa'alle? Tai jopa pelkkää runkoa.

----------


## Optiflow

Väljän satulaputken mysteeri on hoidossa, Pole vaihtaa uuden rungon kun niitä on saatavilla👍. Talvi ajetaan tällä rungolla.

----------


## paaton

Varmaankin aika tarkkaa tuollaisen rakenteen valmistaminen ilman satulaputken koneistamista. Aika monta hitsausta vierekkäin. Mutta takuulla seikka, joka on huomioitu jatkossa. 

Ei taida tuossa 30.9 putken jälkeen olla muutaman kympin päässä seuraavaa kokoa. 31.6 seuraava yleinen?

----------


## Kyrdis

> Väljän satulaputken mysteeri on hoidossa, Pole vaihtaa uuden rungon kun niitä on saatavilla. Talvi ajetaan tällä rungolla.



Kuulostaa hyvältä , peukkuva

----------


## Volvospede

> Onkos kellään tätä ketjua lukevalla clown shoen 100mm vanteita käytössä ja renkulana 2xl? 2xl dt:n vanteella jää kevyimmällä vaihteella ehkä 3-4mm ketjun ja renkaan väliin. Välillä miettiny josko leventäs vannetta. Yhteen Jyväskylän pyörään vissiin viime vuonna sellaset laitettiin mutta ei ymmärrykseni mukaan enää foorumilla käy.



Mulla on alkuperäiset kehät + 2XL kumit ja ketjuun jää kyllä enemmän kuin 3-4mm, ei ollut mittaa mukana, mutta varmaan tuplat tuohon nähden. Ja vanne on keskellä haarukkaa. En usko että rengas mitenkään yltää ketjuun 100mm vanteella. Ois kiva kyllä kokeilla miten erilaiselta se rengas tuntuisi leveällä kehällä, jotkut uskovat eron olevan isokin.

----------


## Kyrdis

> Mulla on alkuperäiset kehät + 2XL kumit ja ketjuun jää kyllä enemmän kuin 3-4mm, ei ollut mittaa mukana, mutta varmaan tuplat tuohon nähden. Ja vanne on keskellä haarukkaa. En usko että rengas mitenkään yltää ketjuun 100mm vanteella. Ois kiva kyllä kokeilla miten erilaiselta se rengas tuntuisi leveällä kehällä, jotkut uskovat eron olevan isokin.



Itsellä pole harkinnassa ja siirtää osat nykyisestä, mm Clown shoet ja en usko että ongelmia sopivuuden suhteen olisi, mutta vielä muutama asia mietinnässä..

----------


## makimies

> Kuulostaa hyvältä , peukkuva



Loistavaa, kiva kuulla että palvelu pelaa myös kauppojen jälkeen! 
Ostovaiheessa palvelu on ainakin ollut loistavaa.

----------


## Puusilmä

> Loistavaa, kiva kuulla että palvelu pelaa myös kauppojen jälkeen! 
> Ostovaiheessa palvelu on ainakin ollut loistavaa.



Tämän se on se tärkein juttu, jossa useimmat kauppiaat epäonnistuvat surkeasti. Kuka tahansa myy hymy suussa viatonta ja toimivaa priimatavaraa. Kauppiaan veri punnitaan kun tulee ongelmia, tuote onkin ollut viallinen, ja tässä vaiheessa harvoin saakaan enää hymyä tai minkäänlaista palvelua. Mukava kuulla, että Pole hoitaa homman kotiin silloinkin kun on ongelmia. ISO peukku!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tmh

> Varmaankin aika tarkkaa tuollaisen rakenteen valmistaminen ilman satulaputken koneistamista. Aika monta hitsausta vierekkäin. Mutta takuulla seikka, joka on huomioitu jatkossa. 
> 
> Ei taida tuossa 30.9 putken jälkeen olla muutaman kympin päässä seuraavaa kokoa. 31.6 seuraava yleinen?



Kyllähän nuo runkojen satulatolpan röörit tavataan avartamaa oikeaan kokoon kun runko on saatu hitsattua kasaan. Ei mitenkään harvinaista, että tuo avarrus ei mene ihan putkeen. Vanha kikka on ollut hörpätä tölkillinen olutta ja leikata tyhjästä tölkistä shimmi.

----------


## paaton

> Kyllähän nuo runkojen satulatolpan röörit tavataan avartamaa oikeaan kokoon kun runko on saatu hitsattua kasaan. Ei mitenkään harvinaista, että tuo avarrus ei mene ihan putkeen. Vanha kikka on ollut hörpätä tölkillinen olutta ja leikata tyhjästä tölkistä shimmi.



No näin minäkin tuon näkisin ja oikeastaan ihmettelen suuresti, mikäli monimutkaisissa hitsatuissa rakenteissa ei satulaputkea avarreta viimeisenä.
Jos avarrusta ei tehdä, niin ainoa vaihtoehtohan on silloin ennakoida vääntymistä ja putken supistumista, eli valita etukäteen tarpeeksi iso putki.
Tuolloin se ei tietenkään ole kovinkaan käypäinen hitsatun kohdan alapuolelta.

Tuo avartimen "haukkaaminen" olisi tosiaan aika ymmärrettävää ja menee laaduvalvonnan piikkiin.

----------


## ytte07

> Mulla on alkuperäiset kehät + 2XL kumit ja ketjuun jää kyllä enemmän kuin 3-4mm, ei ollut mittaa mukana, mutta varmaan tuplat tuohon nähden. Ja vanne on keskellä haarukkaa. En usko että rengas mitenkään yltää ketjuun 100mm vanteella. Ois kiva kyllä kokeilla miten erilaiselta se rengas tuntuisi leveällä kehällä, jotkut uskovat eron olevan isokin.



Tossa on kuva mun ketjun ja renkaan välistä. Rengas tönärillä 128mm.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Volvospede

> Tossa on kuva mun ketjun ja renkaan välistä. Rengas tönärillä 128mm.



Pitäpä mitata tuo oma rengastus onko ihan noin leveä.. Ja mittaan sen etäisyydem ketjuun.

----------


## ytte07

Sain muuten tuon aiemman kyselyni jälkeen sellasta infoa että siinä Jyväskylän pyörässä vaihtui eturatas boost malliin. Ei muuten toiminut ketjulinja.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Volvospede

Mittailua... mun rengas on vain 126mm leveä..! ja yläketjussa tilaa noin 8mm, alhaalla 6mm. Eturattaana on RaceFace OVAL BOOST 26T niin päin että rattaan offsetti vie ratasta sisäänpäin. Niin oli alkuperäinenkin ratas. Eli lisää tilaa tulis kääntämällä ratas. Kammet alkuperäiset. Jyväskylän 100mm vannekuski tais ostaa pelkän rungon, en tiiä mitkä kammet sillä oli. Sehän voi vaikuttaa asiaan kans. Mut jos boost ratas auttoi asiaan, niin sillä täytyi olla "suora" ratas ja boost ratas vie sit sen noin 3mm ulospäin sitä linjaa.

----------


## Antza44

> Mittailua... mun rengas on vain 126mm leveä..! ja yläketjussa tilaa noin 8mm, alhaalla 6mm. Eturattaana on RaceFace OVAL BOOST 26T niin päin että rattaan offsetti vie ratasta sisäänpäin. Niin oli alkuperäinenkin ratas. Eli lisää tilaa tulis kääntämällä ratas. Kammet alkuperäiset. Jyväskylän 100mm vannekuski tais ostaa pelkän rungon, en tiiä mitkä kammet sillä oli. Sehän voi vaikuttaa asiaan kans. Mut jos boost ratas auttoi asiaan, niin sillä täytyi olla "suora" ratas ja boost ratas vie sit sen noin 3mm ulospäin sitä linjaa.



Polessa on RF 190(Q-233) peräsen kammet joten, nyt ketjulinja on sinulla 78.5mm ja Flipattuna jo 85mm mikä on pakalle tosi ulkona ryömintä vaihteita ajateltuna menee ketju sika vinoon. Tuossa https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank...chainlines.pdf

----------


## Volvospede

> Polessa on RF 190(Q-233) peräsen kammet joten, nyt ketjulinja on sinulla 78.5mm ja Flipattuna jo 85mm mikä on pakalle tosi ulkona ryömintä vaihteita ajateltuna menee ketju sika vinoon. Tuossa https://www.raceface.com/media/Crank...chainlines.pdf



Joo en mä haluu sitä ratasta flippailla, noin se toimii mielestäni ihan hyvin ja ryömintävaihteet on usein käytössä. DTn vanne miellyttää myös leveydeltään ja sekä 4.8 että toi 5.05 renkaat on toiminut hyvin. Ehkä painavana kuskina pidän painetta kuitenkin vähä enempi lumihommissakin kuin kevyt jamppa, niin rengas pysyy ryhdissään paremmin tommosella "kapealla" vanteella.

----------


## ytte07

Sain vihdoin laukut ameriikasta. Laadukkaan tuntuiset. Ja kyllä tuolla hinnalla pitää ollakkin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lehtijussi

Jos olisin "rahamiehiä", olisin jättänyt polen kuvan paikkaan. Tämän hintaisessa pyörässä toivoisi edes ketjujen pysyvän rattailla. :Vihainen: 

Ketjulinja on niin vinossa isoimmalla takarattaalla, että ketjut hyppää eturattaalta vähä väliä... Tänään oli raskas keli ja pienellä välityksellä oli mentävä ja ketjut on keskiön päällä sadan metrin välein.



Tollasessa kelissä mentiin Whitellä vaikeammin mutta ongelmitta!!

----------


## makimies

Ketjut varmaan hyppää kun vaihtajan rissat ym ovat täynnä lunta?

Miten muuten se pyörän hinta vaikuttaa ketjun pysymiseen. Itsellä on sram x11 ja gx1x12 pysyneet päällä moitteetta.

----------


## Kemizti

Ei oo kyl ketju koskaan ketjulinjan takia rattaalta pudonnut. Jännä, kansa vaatii kuvaa ketjulinjasta.

----------


## JPTH

Hyvin on ketju pysynyt.

Lähetetty minun HUAWEI TIT-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Volvospede

Yhden kerran on ketjut pudonnu mun pole ajelujen aikana. Samalla reissulla ihmettelin vaihteiden hieman heikompaa toimintaa. Vaihtajan ylempi riesa oli syystä tai toisesta väärällä hampaalla. Siinähän on semmonen n/w hammastus. Käänsin hammastuksen kohdalleen ja toiminta normalisoitui. Toi kuvan pyörä on  aika luminen. Epäilen että lumi tekee nyt vahihteistolle kiusaa.

----------


## Blackborow

Kovasti tuntuu olevan laatuongelmia näissä tuoreemmissa Poleissa. Pitäisiköhän tuo oma perua...

----------


## Kemizti

> Kovasti tuntuu olevan laatuongelmia näissä tuoreemmissa Poleissa. Pitäisiköhän tuo oma perua...



Nämähän on nimenomaan sitä alkuperäistä erää, ne ensvuonna tulevat käy tarkemman laadunvalvonnan läpi.. en olisi huolissaan..

Eikä ketjun putoilu umpihangessa ole kyl laatuongelma.

----------


## paaton

> Nämähän on nimenomaan sitä alkuperäistä erää, ne ensvuonna tulevat käy tarkemman laadunvalvonnan läpi.. en olisi huolissaan..
> 
> Eikä ketjun putoilu umpihangessa ole kyl laatuongelma.



Tuo oli kyllä ihan sarkasmia ja kuittailua blackilta  :Hymy:  
Ketjun putoilusta ei kyllä pitäisi naljailla. Voin kuvitella sen ketutuksen määrän, jos saat rassata ketjua jatkuvaan paikalleen.

----------


## Kemizti

> Tuo oli kyllä ihan sarkasmia ja kuittailua blackilta  
> Ketjun putoilusta ei kyllä pitäisi naljailla. Voin kuvitella sen ketutuksen määrän, jos saat rassata ketjua jatkuvaan paikalleen.



Eipä näistä tiedä aina.. 

Ja ketjulinjan suhteen; kannattaa tarkistaa ettei eturatas oo lipsahtanut asennuksessa väärinpäin, eli liikaa ulos..

----------


## miumau

Kannattaa myös tarkastaa että kammet ja eturatas on kunnolla kiinni. Ketjuissa voi olla myös joku linkeistä vähän tiukka joka voi aiheuttaa tuollaista tippumista. 
   Ja onhan ne ketjut voineet myös jäätyä osittain jos niissä on vaikka öljyä liian vähän tai sitten se on jotain jäätyvää laatua.  
Ei minullakaan ole ketjut tipahdelleet mutta minulla sattui olemaan ylimääräinen OneUpin yläohjuri jonka laitoin  sitten pyörään paikalleen :Hymy: .

----------


## Läskimasa

> Onkos kellään tätä ketjua lukevalla clown shoen 100mm vanteita käytössä ja renkulana 2xl?



Mulla, mut ei Taigassa. Leveyttä 129 mm reilun parin vuoden tubeleksena olon jälkeen (mustat kumit). Brillellä oli Taigassa sama setup, ilmeisesti samasta Jyväskylän miehestä kyse.

----------


## Puusilmä

Ei oo polkimia

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pGXRP52l7yw

Tilasin mustaan pyörään mustat polkimet, tässä tammikuuta odotellessa.

https://www.dmrbikes.com/Catalogue/P...-2/BRENDOG-NEW

----------


## Märkä Mörkö

Onko kukaan laittanut Taigaan 27,5" läskikiekkoja? Ihmettelen, miksi Taigaa myydään Blutolla ja 26" kiekoilla, vaikka Pole näin muuten tuntuu pyrkivän edistyksellisyyteen pyöräfilosofiassaan. 27,5" ja Mastodoni alkaa olla nyt jo aika kiehtova ajatus, kun on netistä nähnyt kuvia isoimmasta Cake Eaterista.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

26" on rengasvalikoiman suhteen melko ylivertainen verrattuna 27.5" kokoon.  Mutta jos on mielenkiintoa, ei tietenkään mikään estä hankkimasta Polea vaikka runkosettinä ja laittamasta 27.5" kiekkoja. 

Olen testannut 27.5" läskikiekkoja, en tosin Polessa, ja en kyllä havainnut  minkäänlaisia merkittäviä etuja joten 26" jäi käyttöön. Tietysti voi jonkun muun ajossa 27.5" toimia ihan hienostikin.

----------


## Puusilmä

Asian sivusta todettuna kesäksi ole ajatellut kyllä 29” 3 tuumasia matkantekoa keventämään, mutta ans kattoo ny.

Ainoa syy, miksi voisin ottaa 27.5” kiekot Taigaan olisi 2XL renkaat samassa koossa, mutta niitä ei taida olla eikä tulla. Enkä osaa sanoa mahtusivatko pyörimäänkään.

Mastodonttia peukutan periaatteesta, mutta itse haluan jäykän keulan. Vähemmän liikkuvia osia. Lauf sitten, jos joustoa kaipaan.

----------


## makimies

Niin, saako 27.5. koossaa yhtä suuria kuin 2xl talviajoa ajatellen? Ovatko nuo enemmän kesäkäyttöön? Omaan Taigaan olen jo pitkään haaveillut 29+ kiekkoja ja 3" rengastusta, mutta vähän tuo budjetti vielä rajoittaa.

----------


## IJa

> Niin, saako 27.5. koossaa yhtä suuria kuin 2xl talviajoa ajatellen? Ovatko nuo enemmän kesäkäyttöön? Omaan Taigaan olen jo pitkään haaveillut 29+ kiekkoja ja 3" rengastusta, mutta vähän tuo budjetti vielä rajoittaa.



Mulla on taigassa keravalaisesta liikkeestä ostetut halo vapour 50 kiekot. Sain sieltä hyvän tarjouksen ja voin kyllä suositella kiekkoja. Alkuperäinen vannenauha pois ja tilalle stan 30mm teippi. Tosi helppo tubeles ja navat vaikuttavat kestäviltä. Nyt talvella alla arisun nastat. Nastoja on niistä lähtenyt muutama, mutta kun olen liiman kanssa laittanut uusia tilalle niin ovat pysyneet. 

Lähetetty minun SM-T815 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puusilmä

Luvattu toimitusaika pitää, eli ensiviikon aikana saavat kasaan ja sitten lähettävät. Moni Taiga lähtee jo tällä viikolla liikkeelle.

----------


## Aloittelija18

Omakin oli tuossa joukossa! Lokakuu taisi vain olla huono tilausajankohta...

----------


## Puusilmä

> Omakin oli tuossa joukossa! Lokakuu taisi vain olla huono tilausajankohta...



Ei muuta kuin tarinaa Taigasta framille!

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Voin kirjoittaa vähän tarinaa muutaman kuukauden ja parin sadan ajetun kilometrin kokemuksella. Ajot ovat painottuneet lähinnä Helsingin keskupuistoon, Vantaan lähimetsiin ja Sipoonkorven kansallispuistoon.

Siirryin taigaleiriin canyon dudesta joka oli mielestäni todella typerä konsepti. Aikasemmin on ollut myös alla on-onen fatty, haibike fatcurve 6.10 ja surlyn ice cream truck(jonka jossain sekavassa mielentilassa menin vaihtamaan tuohon canyon dudeen, kun halusin hiilikuituisen fatbiken). Canyon oli lyhyt ja "kisakireä" läskipyörä ja en oikein itse löytänyt tuollaisesta pyörästä mitään hauskaa, koska itselleni läskipyöräily on lähinnä mukavaa rauhallista ajanviettoa ulkona. Dudesta siirtyminen polen taigaan oli todella mieluinen, koska tuon duden kanssa alkoi mennä jo fiilis ja olin jo lopettamassa läskipyöräilyn kokonaan. Polessa on paljon samoja piirteitä kuin ice cream truckissa. Se näyttää isolta, kömpelöltä ja hyvältä. Pole on parhaimmillaan pitkissä nousuissa, mutta sen kanssa pitää oppia ajamaan nousut vähän eri tavalla. Pyörä kyllä menee mäet ylös, jos jalkaa riittää ja muistaa pitää painon takana. Pitkä runko, eaglen kevyin välitys ja 2XL kumit pitävät huolen lopusta. Toisiksi paras asia mitä taigalla voi tehdä on mäen laskeminen alas ja siinä näkyy kyllä polen poikien enduro-osaaminen. Taigalla voi laskea mäet aika surutta alas kaasu pohjassa, kun dudella samoissa paikoissa meno oli jo erittäin epämiellyttävää, niin pole jyrää esteiden yli kuin juna, mutta tähän tosin vaikuttaa nuo isot 2XL renkaatkin mitkä tarjoavat erittäin mukavat ilmatyynyalusmaiset kyydit kiviselläkin tiellä. Tasaisella maalla kerran töihin tuolla polkeneena en suosittele taigaa kyllä työmatkapyöräksi ainakaan 2XL kumeilla, mutta jos haluat ajella rauhallisesti ja mukavasti kivisillä/juurisilla poluilla, mennä mäet ajamalla ylös ja tulla samat mäet vauhdilla alas suu hymyssä, niin voin antaa omat suositukseni polen taigalle. Oma pyöräni on jäykällä keulalla, kuten kaikki muutkin läskipyöräni ovat olleet. Ja laitetaan nyt kuvakin vielä, kun on se omaan silmään hyvän näköinenkin. Kuvassa on vielä kaulaputki lyhentämättä ja hissitolppa paikoillaan, koska pyörä on polen vanha demopyörä, mutta tämä viesti ei ole kaupallinen yhteistyö. Maksoin pyörästä siitä pyydetyn hinnan ja kaikki kirjoittamani perustuvat omakohtaisiin kokemuksiin.

Lähetetty minun COR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puusilmä

Jännä juttu, itselläni on KTM sähköläski. Ja yksi syy vaihtoon on toive, että keula ei enää karkaisi alta niin helposti sivusuuntaan hankalissa oloissa. Kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## Antza44

> Jännä juttu, itselläni on KTM sähköläski. Ja yksi syy vaihtoon on toive, että keula ei enää karkaisi alta niin helposti sivusuuntaan hankalissa oloissa. Kuulostaa hyvältä.



Ei mitenkään pahalla, mutta sen mitä olen kuvia nähnyt tuosta kotaristasi on siinä sarvet niin taivaissa, että ei ole ihme, jos eturenkaalle ei riitä pitoja. Tuskin monessa muussakaan pyörässa riittäisi ei välttämättä edes Polessa vastaavalla setupilla.
.

----------


## Puusilmä

Päinvastoin, alkuperäisillä osilla pyörä heitti kyljelleen. Nykysäädöillä keulan saa vielä haettua takaisin linjaan. Kokonaisuus on enemmän kuin osiensa summa ja ajaminen on mukavaa, mutta aina voi parantaa. Suurin syy vaihtoon on kuitenkin renkaiden leveys - ketjulinjan vuoksi nykyiseen ei saa kuin 4” renkaat, eivätkä ne kanna isoa miestä.

----------


## Puusilmä

Marraskuun viimeisiä tilauksia toimittelevat tämän viikon. Omani tulee ensiviikolla.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Minun silmään tuo runko näyttää liian pieneltä kuskille jos molemmat putket nostettu noin ylös. Ei tuo tanko ainakaan tästä kuvakulmasta ole megalomaanisesti satulan yläpuolella.

----------


## Puusilmä

> Minun silmään tuo runko näyttää liian pieneltä kuskille jos molemmat putket nostettu noin ylös. Ei tuo tanko ainakaan tästä kuvakulmasta ole megalomaanisesti satulan yläpuolella.



Isompaa runkoa ei ole ko 21”.



Mutta muuten olet ehkä oikeassa, tai sitten et.  :Vink:

----------


## makimies

Palataanko aiheeseen?

----------


## Kemizti

Hyvin palattu

----------


## Justeeri

No niin huomenta. Pari vuotta nyt on menty ilman läskiä. Välissä oli täpäri mutta ei se vaan ole mun juttu ja lisäksi täällä meilläpäin ei ole polkuja niin paljoa siihen tarkoitukseen. Taiga kuume on kova tällä hetkellä. Onko tuolla polen tehtaalla mahdollisuutta koeajaa kyseistä laitosta ennen ostopäätöstä? Vanha läski oli moonlander ja tykkäsin kovasti.

----------


## Fat Boy

Soittamalla tai sähköpostilla selviää. Ainakin mun kohdalla ajelu onnistui. Sähköpostilla sovittiin aika.

----------


## Justeeri

Juu laitoin sähköpostia.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Vieläkös fillariosassakin on Poleja koeajoon? Pääkallopaikalta ainakin saa fillarin alle testiin se on varma se. 

Himoittaisi kyllä Taiga ostaa, mutta budjetissa on tällä hetkellä pieniä suurempia aukkoja.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Vieläkös fillariosassakin on Poleja koeajoon?



Käsittäkseni ei.

----------


## Puusilmä

Kuopiossa voi ainakin tulla testaamaan, kunhan ensin saan Taigani, tai oikeastaan sit het ko saan sen ajokuntoon.

----------


## paaton

> Kuopiossa voi ainakin tulla testaamaan, kunhan ensin saan Taigani, tai oikeastaan sit het ko saan sen ajokuntoon.



Riittääkö tuo ruodon jatko taigaan, kun siinä taitaa olla vähän matalampi emäputki?  Polehan koneistaa osia, saattaisivat tehdä pidemmän jatkon pyytämällä  :Hymy:

----------


## Puusilmä

> Riittääkö tuo ruodon jatko taigaan, kun siinä taitaa olla vähän matalampi emäputki?  Polehan koneistaa osia, saattaisivat tehdä pidemmän jatkon pyytämällä



Pakko tunnustaa, että en ymmärrä kysymystä. Minä vain ajan, en tiedä teknisistä termeistä juuri mitään.

----------


## Esabbi

Eikö polessa ole pitkä emäputki ? M-kokosessa polessa 140mm ja dudessa 120mm. Vai mitä tarkoitat??

Lähetetty minun Nokia 3.1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Puusilmä

Eipä kerennyt Taiga tällekään viikolle - jos sattuisi huomiseksi tulemaan, niin joutuu odottamaan matkahuollossa viikonlopun yli. Odottavan aika on pitkä.

----------


## Volvospede

Rupee olee vantaalla tarpeeksi lunta taigalle ja 2xl renkaille. Hienosti fillarit kyllä eteni eilen, sitten kun ei enää edennyt niin kyllä oli melkoista puhinaa se pyörän talutuskin.  :Hymy: 
Taustalla toinen taiga 2xl ja sit dude jumbojimeillä.

----------


## Justeeri

Ostohousut alkaa olemaan jalassa ja koko viestiketju luettu läpi. Olin jo melko varma että koko on M mutta esim volvospede nimimerkki joka on 178cm niin tykkää ajaa koolla L
Itse olen 174cm ja jalan sisäpituus 87cm
Onko se sitten se koko M mulle? Koeajopelinä ei löydy kokoa M 
S ja L ainoastaan.

----------


## Puusilmä

”Kiitos viestistä!

Taiga on upea talvipyörä, mutta tilanne näyttää siltä, että on realistista saada Taiga markkinoille aikaisintaan kaudeksi 2023-2024. 

Tuotanto- ja toimitusketjut ovat pitkittyneet niin, että Taiwanin tehtaalla tehtyjen runkojen saatavuus myös meidän kohdalla on merkittävästi heikentynyt viimeisen vuoden-puolentoista aikana. Toivottavasti Taiga saadaan ylipäänsä takaisin tuotantoon. 


Tästä huolimatta, hyvää talvea ja Joulun odotusta!”

Kyselin Taigaa 22-23 kaudelle.

----------


## Puusilmä

Ihmettelen vaan, että miksi eivät tee CNC-taigaa? 

Voisi maksaa enemmänkin kuin Taiwanin versio, hyvästä maksaa mielellään.

----------


## Villetre

Taitaa nyt olla Voiman ja Staminan haluttavuus sellaisissa mitoissa että ei taida olla halua nyt väliin alkaa tunkemaan mitään muuta.

----------


## Puusilmä

> Taitaa nyt olla Voiman ja Staminan haluttavuus sellaisissa mitoissa että ei taida olla halua nyt väliin alkaa tunkemaan mitään muuta.



Toivottavasti näin on, olisi kyllä hienoa, jos firma pyörisi voitolla.

----------


## hece

Käsittääkseni läskipyörämarkkinat on marginaalissa poislukien pohjoismaat ja Alaska tms. Ja jos koneet käy täysillä nykymalleilla, ei varmasti mitään mieltä lähteä valikoimaa laajentamaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Käsittääkseni läskipyörämarkkinat on marginaalissa poislukien pohjoismaat ja Alaska tms. Ja jos koneet käy täysillä nykymalleilla, ei varmasti mitään mieltä lähteä valikoimaa laajentamaan.



Noin minäkin olen asian ymmärtänyt.

Vaatisi lisäksi varmasti huomattavan työmäärän ennenkuin toimivaa läskin runkoa saataisiin koneistamalla aikaan.  Myöskin äkkiä ajatellen täysjäykän läskin rungon valmistaminen koneistamalla vaatisi selvästi isomman kappaleen josta lähdetään liikkeelle,  joten valmistaminen  olisi luultavasti myös merkittävästi kalliimpaa.  Joten varmaankin joudutaan tyytymään perinteisempiin läskipyörän runkoihin jatkossakin.

----------


## Villetre

Tekisivät kunnon sähköläskin!!! Heti ostaisin!!! Sähköläski voisi olla muutenkin tallissa seuraavaksi ja miksei se voisi sitten heti olla laadukas.

----------


## IJa

Onkos kukaan laittanut taigaan itse sähköistystä?

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Tekisivät kunnon sähköläskin!!! Heti ostaisin!!! Sähköläski voisi olla muutenkin tallissa seuraavaksi ja miksei se voisi sitten heti olla laadukas.



Maxx noita tekee ja myy.  :Vink: 
Toki Shimanon motti niin ei itseä kiinnosta alkuunkaan. Eikä ole kyllä rahaakaan.

https://www.maxx.de/en/bikes/e-fatbike/huraxdax_els_sh/

----------


## Kepsu

Eikös näille mopoille ollut edelleenkin ihan oma osasto.

----------


## Villetre

No  perus-Taigan asiat alkaa olemaan sen verran kaluttuja jotta voi jo uumoilla hieman tulevaa. Jos herra Kokkonen vaikka ammentaisi täältä uusia ideoita!

----------


## Metsämuija

Kyllä tässä onnellisena huokailen, että onneksi aikoinani päätin ryhkäistä ja ostaa Taigan enkä jäänyt pähkimään. Ihan viimeisillä hetkillä tuli hankittua. Oli pidempi pohdintarupeama takana vielä.

En kyllä ole yhtään katunut ostoa minuuttiakaan.

----------


## Hääppönen

"Metsämuija". Tämä oli hyvin vakuuttava ulostulo. JOS sinäkään et ole katunut, voisiko niin käydä minulle? (terveisiä foorumin trollitehtaalle! Onko tämä LJL? Samanlaista pashaa...).

----------


## Metsämuija

> "Metsämuija". Tämä oli hyvin vakuuttava ulostulo. JOS sinäkään et ole katunut, voisiko niin käydä minulle? (terveisiä foorumin trollitehtaalle! Onko tämä LJL? Samanlaista pashaa...).



Rehellisesti tämä sun ulostulosi ei ollut vakuuttava. Ei päätä eikä häntää. Mutta ehkä se ei ollut tarkoituskaan? Ota pari suklaamunaa nii helpottaa?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ei Metsämuija kyllä minun mielestäni ole trollannut joten en ymmärrä Hääppösen viestiä nyt.

----------


## eetu.sulo

Onkos kellään Taigassa mitään muita kampia kuin Race-Facen tuotoksia? Tarvisi löytää lyhyemmät kammet nykyisten 175mm pitkien turbinien tilalle.

Lähetetty minun KB2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Hopelta löytyy 155 kammet.

----------


## Kepsukainen

Eikös Turbineja saa myös lyhyempänä, itellä taitaa olla 170mm. Vai onko idea vaihtaa kokonaan leiriä?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Turbineja saa 165, 170 ja 175mm. Niissähän on irroitettava akseli niin senkun vaihtaa nykyiseen akseliin lyhyemmät kammet niin ei tartte metsästään juuri fb-settiä.

----------


## raparperi1

Uusin painos turbineista tarjoaa ton 165mm option ja siihen akselia päälle, eli 200e + akseli ja siis ilman ratasta.
Ite menisin sram/truvativ kammilla ja säästäisin noin puolet...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Uusin painos turbineista tarjoaa ton 165mm option ja siihen akselia päälle, eli 200e + akseli ja siis ilman ratasta.
> Ite menisin sram/truvativ kammilla ja säästäisin noin puolet...



Ei niitä saa Taigaan kiinni. Akseli liian lyhyt.

----------


## raparperi1

> Ei niitä saa Taigaan kiinni. Akseli liian lyhyt.



Varmaan sit tilanne päällä, meinaa vanhempaa turbinea ei saa 165mm ja jos uudempaan ei saa akselia...

----------


## eetu.sulo

Taidan tehdä semmosen että vaihdan jäykkäperään kammet ja otan siitä lyhyet turbinet. 

Lähetetty minun KB2003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------

